# 2-Achsportal mit Siemens



## blimaa (11 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch. Für ein 2-Achs- Portal (X und Z) Achse muss ich Siemens- Steuerung und Servodrive nehmen. Nun die S7-300 kenne ich, aber was die Servoeinheiten von Siemens angeht, habe ich noch nie damit zu tun gehabt. Ein Portal hatte ich schon mal gemacht, da war aber der Servoteil von einem anderen Hersteller und ich gab ihm per Profibus einfach das Steuerwort, die Sollwerte für Geschwindigkeit und Absolutposition und ich bekam das Statuswort, die Geschwindigkeit und Position zurück. Gibt es so etwas auch von Siemens oder wie stelle ich das etwa an? Die beiden Motoren werden ca. eine Grösse von 3kW haben. Im weiteren habe ich beim Suchen etwas von der Software Scout gelesen, brauche ich diese für eine Punkt zu Punkt Anwendung?

Nun schon mal besten Dank für die folgenden Denkanstösse


----------



## Sinix (11 April 2011)

Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg, gibt es alles von Siemens auch. Bei den Umrichtern mal Stichwort "Sinamics" eingeben, bei der Software Scout hast du schon *ACK*. Erste Schritte gibts hier. Mit dem FB283 kannst du deine Anwendung realisieren.

MfG


----------



## blimaa (11 April 2011)

Also ich hab mich mal etwas schlau gemacht. Laut Siemenskonfigurator müsste ich pro Achse ein Sinamics S120 einbauen mit einer Buskarte (Profibus oder ProfiNet).
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich diese wie ich es kenne mit den Sollposition und Geschwindigkeit und Steuerwort über den Bus von meiner S7-300er füttern kann? 
Ich las aber jetzt nur immer von einer Software namens "Starter" nichts von einem "Scout"?!
Brauche ich noch dazu ein spezielles (teures) Kabel um auf den Drive zu gelangen?


----------



## offliner (11 April 2011)

Du brauchst den STARTER um die Antriebe in Betrieb zu nehmen. Der SCOUT ist die Software für SIMOTION. Ansteuern läuft über Standardtelegramme (Steuerwort, Sollwerte, etc.). Es gibt einen Standard Baustein, genannt FB283 zu finden im Support unter S120 Toolbox. Ich persönlich finde den FB283 zu überladen und nutze eigene Bausteine...
Du solltest Dich auf jeden Fall beraten lassen, da SINAMICS S120 in verschiedenen Varianten verfügbar ist (Mehrachs- und Einzelachsumrichter).


----------



## Sinix (11 April 2011)

Starter 4.1.5.5 ist wohl die aktuelle Version. Das ist sowas wie das Basis-Softwarepaket. Simotion Scout wäre  dann eine weitergehende software mit zusätzlichen Technologiefunktionen, die Software Starter ist darin enthalten.

Ich denke du brauchst eine CU (control unit) mit Buskarte und einer speziellen Compact Flashkarte. Bei 2 Achsen würde ich zur CU310 tendieren, bei mehr als 2 Achsen zu CU320 mit Einspeise- und Motormodulen.

Du kommst über die Buskarte direkt auf den Antrieb und brauchst keine zusätzlichen Adapter, Kabel etc.


----------



## Superkater (11 April 2011)

*S120 Achsverbund mit 5kw Einspeisung SLM*

Hallo,

für deine Anwendnung hat man mehrere Möglichkeiten bei Siemens. 

Aber ich würde eine Achsverbund mit einer 5kw SLM machen. Ich habe mal eine Auslegung im Anhang beigefügt. Im Kapitel 3 ist die Stückliste enthalten.

Viel Spass beim Realisieren.


----------



## blimaa (11 April 2011)

Sensationell! Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. Ich denke wenn es wirklich hochaktuell wird, werde ich den Siemensvertreter meines Vertrauens mal einladen. 
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Sinamic und Profinet? Oder ist eher immer noch Profibus zu enpfehlen?


----------



## Sinix (12 April 2011)

Profinet :s12:


----------



## offliner (12 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Starter 4.1.5.5 ist wohl die aktuelle Version. Das ist sowas wie das Basis-Softwarepaket. Simotion Scout wäre dann eine weitergehende software mit zusätzlichen Technologiefunktionen, die Software Starter ist darin enthalten.
> 
> Ich denke du brauchst eine CU (control unit) mit Buskarte und einer speziellen Compact Flashkarte. Bei 2 Achsen würde ich zur CU310 tendieren, bei mehr als 2 Achsen zu CU320 mit Einspeise- und Motormodulen.
> 
> Du kommst über die Buskarte direkt auf den Antrieb und brauchst keine zusätzlichen Adapter, Kabel etc.


 
Aktuell ist STARTER 4.2. CU310 kann nur eine Achse und ist im Vergleich zur CU320-2 zu teuer (je nach Anforderung sogar schon bei einer Achse). Bei 2 Achsen mit 3 kW sollte ein Doppelmotormodul 2x9A und ein Smartline Modul mit 5kW + Drossel + Filter + CU320-2 funktionieren. Evtl. sogar kleiner, dass kann man aber nur mit Lastprojektierung sagen. Diese Lösung ist def. günstiger als 2xCU310 mit Powermodules... Ansteurung der Achsen wahlweise Profibus, Profinet oder CAN.


----------



## Sinix (12 April 2011)

damn hab vor einem Monaten erst das letzte SSP für die Firmware 4.3.x installiert:sb13: ...die nächsten 6 Monaten wird nix neues installiert....


@offliner: Hab mit dem Kaufmänischen nicht so viel am Hut, aber das 2 Einachssysteme teurer als ein Mehrachssystem mit 2 Achsen ist macht mich schon stutzig...


----------



## offliner (12 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> @offliner: Hab mit dem Kaufmänischen nicht so viel am Hut, aber das 2 Einachssysteme teurer als ein Mehrachssystem mit 2 Achsen ist macht mich schon stutzig...


Eine CU320-2 + CUA Adapter kostet Liste nur minimal mehr als eine CU310, demnach rechnet sich der CU Anteil ab 2 Achsen auf jeden Fall. Ob es nun günstiger ist, 2 Powermodule + CUA Adpater + CU320-2, oder einen Verbund mit Einspeisung und Motormodulen zu setzen hängt von der benötigten Leistung ab. Der Einsatz von Doppelmotormodulen macht das Ganze aber wieder interessant, da diese wesentlich günstiger sind als 2 x SingleMotorModule. Hinzu kommt dann noch der AUfbau. Bei Powermodulen benötige ich dann auch 2 x Drossel und ggf. Filter.  Weiterer Vorteil, mit einer CU habe ich auch nur einen DP Teilnehmer, was die Buszyklen verkleinert und die Achsen können intern miteinander kommunizieren (Drive Cliq), was auch manchmal sinnvoll ist (z.B. bei Momentenkopplung).
Ein Aufbau mit CU310 rechnet sich meiner Meinung nur dann, wenn nur eine Achse vorhanden ist und die Geberschnittstellen auf der CU genutzt werden sollen. Ohne Geber ist es wie gesagt mit CU320-2 und CUA31 Adapter nahezu preisneutral und da nehme ich lieber die CU mit mehr Dampf, es sei denn der Platz reicht nicht...


----------



## Sinix (13 April 2011)

Hallo offliner,
danke für die ausführlichen analytischen Informationen. 
Hinzu kommt für mich als Programmierer, das ich bei Projekten mit mehr als 2 Achsen ein bestehendes 2-Achsprojekt mit CU320 als Vorlage nehmen und leicht erweitern kann.

MfG


----------

